# 29Gal. Community help



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

If i have swordtails, platys, rams, and otos. Can i add some barbs? What type would be peaceful ? rosy or tiger barbs? Thank you. :-D :-D


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Not sure about the rosy, they can someimes get aggressive, but tiger barbs seem to be schooling more so make sure to have some of them and they won't bother other fish.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

how many like 3 or 4 cause thats all the space i have.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I heard they are nippy to fish with long fins. But i dont know, depends on which batch you get.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

None of them have really long fins though. How many do i need to school?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> I heard they are nippy to fish with long fins. But i dont know, depends on which batch you get.


Rosy babrs? Are they? Well I heard that sometimes they're peacful and sometimes they are VERY aggressive to each other/ other fish.
Barbs are fine, as long as you have a school of them.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You never stated how many of each fish you already have (though I wouldn't add tiger barbs to that tank anyway).


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I meant tiger barbs lol. My fault my fault.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

I would stay away from the barbs, most can be nippy and are very active- perhaps harlequin rasboras would be nice. They usually look awful at the store but once acclimated and eating in your tank their colors come out nicely. They school and prefer open water rather than being in plants.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I wouldnt get Tiger Barbs. I have tried numerous times to keep them happy and in a school as large as 20 and they still were nippy. 

How many of each fish do you have... that would help make a decision


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Rosy barbs are nice. If you really do have space for three of them, two females and one male would be good (males tend to chase the females, and having more females than males means that the ladies don't get too bothered by the guys). Mine aren't nippy, but none of the fish they are with (danios and hillstream loaches) have long fins. But they are not the smallest fish, and they are very active, so they need at least a 20 gallon tank to have enough room to roam. I think that unless you have quite a large tank, some smaller fish would be better, like the harlequin rasboras David Doyle recommended, or else cherry barbs.

Edit: Ah, the size of the tank is in the subject... Still, you seem to have plenty in there already, so I still think that smaller fish would be better.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Other than harlequin rasboras what can i add to my tank that is small and somewhat active?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i retract my statement. must be going blind.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

And the number of the tankmates...


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> you never stated what size tank it is.


did u read the name of the post?????????


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Okay, it is a 29 gal like in the name of the post. It has two swordtails, two platys, 2 rams, and two otos. Would bloodfin tetras work? or another pair of dwarf cichlids


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

my bad sorry about that :-( as for other dwarf cichlids, kribs may work, but i dont know if they get along with rams


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Yeah i didnt think taht kribs would work i was thinking about a shell dwelling cichlid(if i can find one in my city) i was at the lfs today and i saw a cichlid it was called yellow somethin or other i cant remember that grows like 3 or 4 inches.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

was it a yellow lab? thats the only "yellow" fishy i know


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Yeah thats the one.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

does any1 know a type of shell dwelling cichlid that is common?


----------



## Stix87 (Jul 28, 2005)

i would get cherry barbs, There peaceful schooling fish are interact very well with other tank mates


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Fishboy93 said:


> Okay, it is a 29 gal like in the name of the post. It has two swordtails, two platys, 2 rams, and two otos. Would bloodfin tetras work? or another pair of dwarf cichlids


I would up the Swordtails and platies to 1 male per 2-3 Females. 
So...
3 Swords
3 Platies
2 Rams
2 Otos
and hmm
I would go with a school of corys for the bottom or maybe snails, maybe a small school of neons? 
 my 29G is setup like this right now
2 Angelfish
4 Snails (1 Black, 3 Ivory)
9 White Clouds
3 Ghost Shrimp


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

too territorial and needs quite different water parameters than most fish. I'd go with the bloodfin tetras, red minor tetras, black neons, neons, glo-lites, von rio tetras, or some cories to that mix.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

I liked the bloodfins and i am ordering some plants that come with two marble snails. How many bloodfins should i get?? Are they schooling?


----------

